# Seiten Ladefehler - Mozilla Firefox



## MRT (2 Mai 2010)

Seit heute funktioniert der Mozilla Firefox meiner Mutter nicht mehr.

Man kann mit Google ohne Probleme suchen und Seiten öffnen, aber sobald man sich irgendwo einloggen will, z.B.: ebay und Internetbanking, kommt 

Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Ich hab jetzt zweimal Firefox neuinstalliert und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr.

Nicht mal Google kann mehr geöffnet werden.

Es wird angezeigt:

Fehler: Verbindung fehgeschlagen

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.google.at aufbauen.

Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht ......

Sie hat in Ihrer Wohnung, W-Lan, am Laptop rechts unten wird 

Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung
Übertragungsrate:  
Signalstärke: Hervorragend
Status: Verbindung hergestellt

Betriebssystem: XP Prof.

Mit dem Internet Explorer kann man zwar Google und andere Seiten noch öffnen, aber alle Seiten wo man sich einloggen muss funktionieren hier auch nicht.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Homer79 (2 Mai 2010)

bei ner bekannten von mir war es so ähnlich...bei der lags an nem trojaner...haste mal den rechner geprüft? nur so als idee...kann ja auch an was anderem liegen...


----------



## MRT (2 Mai 2010)

Ja hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Homer79 (2 Mai 2010)

haste danach:

_https seiten gesperrt_

mal gegoogelt?
...scheint man einiges zu finden...hab nur grad keine lust mehr zu lesen


----------



## MRT (3 Mai 2010)

Nein hab ich nicht, aber mach ich gleich!!


----------

